
Qualcomm’s 48-Core ARMv8 Processor Runs Windows Server - sirmike_
http://www.electronicdesign.com/embedded-revolution/qualcomm-s-48-core-armv8-processor-runs-windows-server
======
sirmike_
The company is releasing its 48-core Centriq 2400 processor, which works with
Microsoft Windows Server and Linux.

~~~
geezerjay
Any idea on what will it cost?

